# My attempt at dual 18x18x24" Naturalistic Vivariums



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I am now officially back in the PDF club after visiting a reptile show in Houston a few weeks ago and purchasing two azureus. I have kept PDFs before but it has been over a year since my last one died.

For housing, I plan on setting up two Zoomed Naturalistic Vivariums. I currently only have one (the other arrived in about a million pieces), but the second one should be delivered today. I purchased this 36" stand from petco.com that should hold both of them nicely.









I was inspired by this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/22002-60-gallon-construction.html and hope to achieve something similar.

No for my dilemma. I have started the "rock work" using foam, hot glue, and this material








but I am afraid that it has not cured or is not an appropriate material to use. After letting it cure for 48 hours, I added some water on top of the structure and the material seemed to soften a little. How long do you think this stuff should have to set before it can get wet? In the above thread, the guy applied vinegar to help neutralize the pH of the material but I am not sure how long he waited before doing so. Does this also help it cure?


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I got the replacement terrarium today and unfortunately the plastic base has a large chip in it. I am just going to look the other way and try to ignore it, I don't think it is structural. Anyway, I went ahead and set up a quick and dirty setup in it to house the frogs until the construction of the other tank is complete. Here is a picture of the setup.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

They don't package those exo's very well. Absolutely ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Tell me about it!!
Unit # 1 arrived from UPS shipped in only the mfg box and looked like this when I opened it:








Unit # 3 was reinforced with additional cardboard but still arrived with this chip.









On slightly better news, my 2nd unit arrived in perfect condition. Unlike the others it was shipped by thatfishplace.com and they did a perfect job packaging it. They double boxed it and padded all 6 sides with air pouches. I really wish I had ordered both tanks from them. They also shipped FedEx and not via UPS like the other company that I ordered from.

Back to my 1st post. How long does the feather edge stuff need to cure? Do you think the stuff is going to work? I am afraid that it is going to break down when I get it wet.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I opened one of my Christmas presents early! So now I have a new toy for my tank, a La Crosse Technology WS-9023U Wireless Weather Station. I placed the sensor in one of the tanks and can now monitor the internal temperature and humidity. The sensor is a little on the large size, but it gets the job done. I will try and post a picture later. In other good news the other 3 frogs from LLL seem to be doing well.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

hmm, I was thinking about ordering one of those online too, I might just take the chance and order one anyway. Good luck with you vivs


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a picture that shows how large the sensor is. If you have the room I would recommend the unit. For the short time that I have had it, it has worked great.









I got lucky and scored a really nice dual 96W CF light strip this Christmas for my tanks. It should be more than enough light for most of the plants I plan on keeping.








As show in the 1st picture, I attempted to paint my rock work. I ham not satisfied with the results but hopefully it will be covered in plants soon. I plan on filling the tank with water and substrate later today.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice lights. The coralife fixtures work really well.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Things are moving along with the left tank. I added a block of Sunleaves PieceCoir Brick on top of the window screen and added $25 worth of Riccia from a LFS. The water has turned a dark reddish brow from the PieceCoir material. Hopefully the color will stop leaching into the water and I can clear it up with some water changes. I also ordered a few plants online that should be here next week.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks great


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I am past due on an updated post. Everything is doing great (with the exception of my timer for the misters). I took a bunch of photos today and uploaded them here.


----------



## Nevermore (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work  How many frogs do you have per tank? A pair per tank or is one of them housing a trio?


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

There are two in the left tank and three in the right tank. I have no idea If I have a male and a female in each tank. I would like to try and breed them though.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

hey mate...

Looking great, youll have double the amount of riccia in no time  

It grows like a weed.

Also, You know the black bar, at the bottom of the door? How high up is it from the bottom of the tank?

Im thinking of purchasing a couple of these aswell, and would just like to know before hand ...

Cheers

Richie


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Here you go: Link to picture


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

gotfrogs said:


> Here you go: Link to picture


Thanks a tonne mate, i expected it to be around 4ish inch 

Cheers for taking the time to get pics for me.

They seem amazing, they have a huge amount of space in them, defo want a couple

Richie


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

No problem, glad that I can help. As this post shows, if you order online make sure it is from someone with a good return policy, two of the three that I got arrived damaged.


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

I am looking to place an order for an exo terra very soon. Who did you order from? I wish to avoid them if possible.

Thanks -
Irish


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Order from thatpetplace.com I got free shipping and they packaged the unit really nice in an additional box.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I found an egg today!









Here is one of its parents









And an updated tank shot


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they look nice!!! love the one on the left.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I got my stand back from the welder today. I am going to add a 36"*18"*18" exoterra ontop of my dual tank setup. I hope to paint the stand this weekend and have it in place by Sunday.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I finished painting the stand and got it in place. Here is a picture of the stand and a picture of the new tank on the stand. It ended up being taller than I expected.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

is that a reef tank i see? haha, man there's a lot of us reefers on here.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Ex-reefer, at your service. 

Nice vivs!


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, I have two reef tanks, a 57 gallon (seen above and in the attached picture) and a 120 tank built into our living room wall.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

wow very nice.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I wanted to give an update. I still have not finished the second story but the guys and gals on the 1st floor have been busy! I have about 15 tadpoles and some of them are starting to get their back legs.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking good.. love the 18x18x24. I have a zoomed. 

Lot of us reefers here. This is apparently the hobby to go to when you get tired of the expensive reef hobby lol 

Reefing.. the gateway hobby


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Found my first baby out of the water today. Unfortunatly he has SLS.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I am way over due for an update. My darts have been busy! I think they have produced over 20 healthy babies now. Here is a video of me showing them off.
IMG 1128 - YouTube

Today I found baby vampire crabs! I am really excited that even though I only have 3 adults I managed to get at least one male and female. Here is a picture of one of the babies.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

how many do you have in each tank?
doesn't look big enough for the amount of frogs you have in there.

you didn't notch the pvc pieces and the water is gonna get trapped in the supports and get stagnant, also you didn't replace the screen tops with glass and you're loosing a lot of humidity.

you should have done a lot more research.
these frogs deserve the best a person can off I hope you don't see me as being rude but you see my concern that this build wasn't done right.
they aren't naturalistic at all...just saying.
I know you're new here and all and I am kinda as well but you could have done a way better job and I hope you consider changing some things around.
My tank has been done for a while now and I still don't have frogs in there.
Build the tanks before you get the frogs.

I really hope you neutralized the pH of the tank on the left. 
Also I hope you don't go poking around in the tank all the time like you did in the video. they will get the springs themselves and poking around in there all the time is stressful.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you DragonSpirit1185, I will take immediate action and conduct more research. I will go ahead and put my 3+ year old breading frogs out of their misery. I have a max of three adult frogs in my breeding tanks and a 1/2 dozen or so juveniles in my grow out tanks. Sorry but I don't follow what you are talking about with regard to humidity. All of my tanks are enclosed and misted twice a day with a Mist King system. I will disregard my 11 years or experience and follow your gospel. Let me know when your frogs produce 30+ offspring and then we can talk.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gotfrogs said:


> Thank you DragonSpirit1185, I will take immediate action and conduct more research. I will go ahead and put my 3+ year old breading frogs out of their misery. I have a max of three adult frogs in my breeding tanks and a 1/2 dozen or so juveniles in my grow out tanks. Sorry but I don't follow what you are talking about with regard to humidity. All of my tanks are enclosed and misted twice a day with a Mist King system. I will disregard my 11 years or experience and follow your gospel. Let me know when your frogs produce 30+ offspring and then we can talk.


do you not still have a screen on top instead of glass?
I wasn't trying to pick a fight


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

If you look at the picture link he posted earlier in the thread you can see that he has lexan on top of both vivs. I know you weren't trying to pick a fight, but what you said did kind of come across as condescending even if you didn't mean for it to be. Everything looks on the up and up so I'm sure his frogs are handled properly.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I lost one of my adult vampire crabs today =( 
I am not sure what the cause of death is but the other two seem to be doing good an the babies are growing and starting to get some color. I am curious if it was a male or female that I lost.








What do you think? I would like to replace him/her.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Based on this Artbeschreibungen der AG Wirbellose Tiere der Binnengewässer link it looks like I lost a male. Hopefully this means that I still have a female and will allow me to still have some more babies.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I second that you lost your male based on the 'v' pattern on his underside.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

My partner found this little guy on the floor of our bathroom which is 4 rooms away from his tank. I have no idea how he escaped and managed to make it all the way to the other side of the house. He is still alive but in very bad shape, I don't think he is going to make it.


----------



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

gotfrogs said:


> My partner found this little guy on the floor of our bathroom which is 4 rooms away from his tank. I have no idea how he escaped and managed to make it all the way to the other side of the house. He is still alive but in very bad shape, I don't think he is going to make it.



That's awesome! I love crabs! I have a sally lightfoot crab in my sump and an emerald crab in my display on my reef right now. Do those crabs live comfortably in these vivariums/terrariums? Are they cheap? I would kill to be able to put a couple of those in my viv.. or similar lol.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

The vampire crabs run about $10 to $40 each depending on where you buy them, and they have almost the exact same husbandry requirements as dart frogs but I would not put the two together.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that an emerald crab?


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I added 5 more red devils to the setup today. I bought six of them from someone local for $40. Unfortunately one of the six was dead by the time I got home. Hopefully the others do better.


----------

